# LGD not a fan of new neighbors...



## Mrs.Gray1211 (Nov 9, 2022)

Good morning y'all!
For the past two years that we have lived on our property, the lot next to us has been vacant.  Over the past year, however, someone has purchased the lot and built a home on it.  They moved in two weeks ago.  My poor LGD, Frostee, is having a rough time adjusting to the new movement next door.  She is absolutely doing her job by protecting her flock, but that comes at a price of her barking approximately 18 hours out of the day.  I know that she will become accustomed to the neighbors movements and sounds, but does anyone have any experience with approximately how long that might take?
I have met the new neighbors, and I know they did not move to the country to listen to my dog bark constantly 🙉🙉🙉
I don’t want to reprimand her because she is doing her job. I just keep trying to say “it’s okay. Lay down.” And she will for a few minutes, but as soon as I’m back inside she starts up again.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 9, 2022)

How close is their house and coming and going to your property line? Of pretty close, it will take longer because they are more of a threat.  

What I would do; go have a discussion with neighbors, explain just what a LGD is and what they do, so that neighbors understand. Further explain that you are not going to punish her for doing what she and her kind have been bred to do for 2,000 years. She is doing her job. 

Ask for their help in showing her they are not a threat. Start with going to their house, you go to the fence and talk to her. They hang back. Join them, talk, laugh, and reassure her they are ok. Pick a key word for your approval. 

Then they come to your house. You go to fence, they hang back. Same as above, then join them. Talk, laugh, reassuring her. 

Then work one on one with each family member, it will be less threatening. Invite them to the fence in your yard. How is your dog with taking people in her pasture with you? If she’s ok and listens to you, take them in with you. SIT calmly in lawn chairs. Reason being, standing over a dog feels threatening. Sitting closer to eye level, NOT staring in dogs eyes, levels the playing field. Explain to not reach out their hands, after a few visits, extend hand, palm up, do NOT pet dog on top of head, that is a threat. Scratch under chin, few moments, put their hand back in their own space. Work with each family member as often as possible. Work with each family member on their side of the fence. THEY need to talk to her, using key word also. 

At some point, she may decide she likes one or even all the family, maybe she might just tolerate them. Go to their house and y’all be loud. Let her know that is ok. 

Explain to the family that you truly don’t want your dog to disturb them. But to achieve that, they need to be involved in her training to THEM specifically. Emphasize that their company NEVER tease her. 

Hopefully the neighbors will agree to helping your dog acclimate to them. She may always bark, but then realize it’s just them and go quiet. Or if they don’t cooperate, they will just have to put up with it.  

One thing I do with my dogs when they are close enough to the house, is tap on the window. Then go out, reassure and talk to them. Over time, the window tap will be the signal that it ok. Use it sparingly and only for the neighbors. I can hope this gives you ideas to adapt to your dog and situation. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Mrs.Gray1211 (Nov 9, 2022)

Great advice, thank you so much! We will absolutely work on this over the next few days/weeks. 
Frostee is a very friendly girl so I know once she gets to know their voices she won’t be so upset. And once they’ve been here for a while they will stop having so many people drop by to see the new house. That will help also. 
They are city people and I did not even consider that they might not know she is a working dog! I will explain her job to them as well. 
Thank you, @Baymule, as always, for your expert advice!


----------



## SageHill (Nov 9, 2022)

Excellent advice @Baymule 
Since I don't have LGDs I don't have experience with them other than encountering them on other's ranches. The advice you've got applies to ALL dogs. You may even want to have a lunch/dinner/bbq or similar - makes the time longer and goes faster as well as spreading neighborly good will.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 9, 2022)

SageHill said:


> Excellent advice @Baymule
> Since I don't have LGDs I don't have experience with them other than encountering them on other's ranches. The advice you've got applies to ALL dogs. You may even want to have a lunch/dinner/bbq or similar - makes the time longer and goes faster as well as spreading neighborly good will.


Great idea on the BBQ! 

City people need an education without knowing they are getting one. LOL


----------

